# Anyone know this school in Michigan?



## 2000wrx (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.michigantaichi.com/han.php

I am considering adding Tai Chi to my Silat/Wing Chun trainning, I think it will compliment them well.  I was thinking CHen would be idea, but haven't found a lot of offerings in my area.  

This school sems to focus on Yang but does teach some Chen, I just wondered if anyone knows anything more they could share with me.

Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 20, 2006)

Response here

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=645392#post645392


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a friend who does Wu style Tai Chi.  I believe it is at one of these affiliate schools.  
http://www.wustyle-annarbor.com/index.html

My friend by the way is very happy training with them.


----------

